# Brookville lake damage



## jn40 (Mar 10, 2015)

For what its worth. Usually don't post but thought I'd give a heads up. Hit something metal below the surface at brookville yesterday causing $3000 in damage to my boat just i It is in 9 ft of water south of Quakertown marina near west shore. Gps coords: 39 34.620 X 85 00.182. Not the usual stump or rock.


----------



## jn40 (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha. Actually did more damage backing off it. About 6 ft gouge about an inch wide well into the fiber. It was either back off or wait for the lake to come up.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

jn40 said:


> Haha. Actually did more damage backing off it. About 6 ft gouge about an inch wide well into the fiber. It was either back off or wait for the lake to come up.


Wow! 9' of water & that stout? Somebody is missing something BIG.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah man that's a total bummer. But thanks a ton for posting the info to caution others!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Must be something hard in that sand. This is what Google maps came up with based on the cord's... ;-) If you find out what it is post the info to Navionics so they can put a Hazard Warning out on their updated charts. Also, make sure the IDNR and Watercraft folks are notified so they can have it removed if possible. At least put out a buoy.


----------



## jn40 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just wrote the numbers down from lowrance, but apparently I was in a Chinese desert.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

montagc said:


> Make sure you put a W in there somewhere. Google defaults to N,E coords.
> 
> I went and looked again using the historical imagery and lo and behold there used to be a dock there that was removed 06/07. This is an image from 05:
> 
> View attachment 231651


The power of technology! They must had forgot a post or something


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If that's the case then the DNR or stakeholder in the lake is responsible for the damages to the OPs boat.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> If that's the case then the DNR or stakeholder in the lake is responsible for the damages to the OPs boat.


"Stakeholder". Pun intended, right?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

montagc said:


> Make sure you put a W in there somewhere. Google defaults to N,E coords.
> 
> I went and looked again using the historical imagery and lo and behold there used to be a dock there that was removed 06/07. This is an image from 05:
> 
> View attachment 231651


And someone owes Montagc a beer!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw the coordinates were E vs W but I figured the sand lake made a better picture. ;-)


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

montagc said:


> Make sure you put a W in there somewhere. Google defaults to N,E coords.
> 
> I went and looked again using the historical imagery and lo and behold there used to be a dock there that was removed 06/07. This is an image from 05:
> 
> View attachment 231651


kudos to you sir for using your noggin I didn't even know you could do that. I'm impressed you guys got it figured out so quickly


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Around that area the lake is still low for the winter.... they will open up the dam


----------

